# Asignatura pendiente



## Juan Algeciras

Bonsoir, s'il vous plaît, comme est-ce que je peux traduire l'expresion "es mi asignatura pendiente".
Merci d'avance.
Juan


----------



## blink05

Lo más probable es que lo que quieres decir corresponda a "cours à ratrapper".

Saludos.


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> Lo más probable es que lo que quieres decir corresponda a "cours à ra*tt*rapper".



"Cours en attente d'approbation", peut-être?


----------



## blink05

De hecho,


blink05 said:


> "cours à rat*t*rapper".



Se me corrió la letra doble =).

Acá donde estudio yo, un fenómeno bastante frecuente es que los alumnos vayan al "rattrapage" por no haber tenido la nota de aprobación en un ramo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Tener una asignatura pendiente" se usa también en España con un sentido figurado: la asignatura pendiente es algo que siempre has deseado hacer pero, por circunstancias, nunca has hecho... y esperas que algún día, por fin... 

Algo así como: un vieux rêve (auquel on n'a pas renoncé)

Pero como no sabemos el contexto... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> "Tener una asignatura pendiente" se usa también en España con un sentido figurado: la asignatura pendiente es algo que siempre has deseado hacer pero, por circunstancias, nunca has hecho... y esperas que algún día, por fin...



Après avoir lu ton explication, je suis persuadé que cette interprétation est la plus vraisemblable. Tu m'énerves! 

Bisous,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Gévy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Algo así como: un vieux rêve (auquel on n'a pas renoncé)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, yo también pienso que tiene el sentido de un asunto no resuelto o no realizado todavía.
> Ejemplo: "conocer Europa aún es para mí una *asignatura pendiente*."
> 
> En el diccionario de WR, lo traducen por "partie remise": http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/asignatura
> Se podría decir "*ce n'est que partie remise*" aunque no me convence plenamente.
Click to expand...


----------



## Murimuri

Que pensez-vous de "point faible", pour rester dans le registre scolaire. En fait, tout dépend du contexte de l'expression.
Murimuri


----------



## Juan Algeciras

Gèvy, el contexto es el que tú comentas, algo que siempre quise y que ahora he logrado, es decir, era mi asignatura pendiente.
Merçi.


----------



## Uinennn

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour,

J'essaie de traduire l'expression *"ir a Italia es mi asignatura pendiente"* et trouve la réponse nulle part. Les options données dans ce post ne me semblent pas trop convaincantes, peut-être que je me trompe?.

Merci.


----------



## Paquita

Para conciliar la idea de Gévy (vieux rêve) y la de Tina (partie remise):
un vieux rêve toujours remis à plus tard
un rêve pas encore réalisé
un projet toujours reporté


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También puedes decir:

- *c'est le voyage de mes rêves*


----------



## Uinennn

Génial, je vous remercie pour vos réponses!


----------



## AL-Madrid

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Sur un sujet similaire, je me demande comment je pourrais traduire le titre suivant : _La internacionalización de la historiografía española: ¿una asignatura pendiente?_
Il s'agit d'un petit dossier qui analyse l'échec des historiens espagnols à sortir de leur pays pour se faire connaître et faire connaître leurs travaux. On est dans un contexte universitaire, d'où le jeu de mots (enfin c'est comme ça que je le comprends) sur "asignatura pendiente", comme s'il s'agissait d'un échec à un examen.
J'ai essayé plusieurs options mais aucune ne me satisfait pleinement :
_L’internationalisation de l’historiographie espagnole : un examen à repasser ? un sujet encore à traiter ? une affaire en instance ? un projet toujours reporté ? un sujet à l’ordre du jour ? une question en attente ?_

Merci par avance pour vos propositions !


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Si tu veux rester sur l'idée de l'examen :_ un examen à réussir ?_
En déplaçant le jeu de mots :_ un visa à obtenir ?_


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

Una posibilidad.
Tan habitual en todoslos campos pero claramente sacado del ámbito de la enseñanza: copie à revoir.


----------



## AL-Madrid

Merci ! / ¡Gracias!
Me gusta la idea de "copie à revoir", más fiel a la idea del autor que la de "visa à obtenir", que me gustaba también por ser más idiomática pero que parece más fuera de contexto cuando se lee el resto del artículo.
Merci pour la rapidité en tout cas !


----------



## swift

Hola, buenos días:

Esta parte:





AL-Madrid said:


> Il s'agit d'un petit dossier qui analyse l'échec des historiens espagnols à sortir de leur pays pour se faire connaître et faire connaître leurs travaux.


Me deja dudoso en cuanto a la adecuación de _copie à revoir_ en este contexto: la idea de _revoir_ _une copie_ podría llevar a pensar en el revisionismo histórico.

Al principio, había pensado en algo con “revisiter” pero creo que también se perdería la idea de que se trata de un asunto por resolver:


> *asignatura pendiente*
> 
> 2. f. Asunto que aún no se ha solucionado. _La atención sanitaria es la asignatura pendiente del ministerio._
> 
> http://dle.rae.es/?w=asignatura&m=form&o=h


----------



## Madame Barberin

> revisionismo histórico


Admito que nocomprendo.

¿Cree que en todos estos ejemplos sacados de las "actualités" francesas se puede pensar en revisionismo histórico?
https://www.google.fr/#q="copie+à+revoir"&tbm=nws

En política, pero no únicamente, se emplea para un proyecto de ley no aprobado que se ha de amendar y mejorar para aprobarse, obtener el visto bueno de las Cortes.
Lo mismo en la pregunta: la internacionalizaciónde la historiográfica ha de mejorarse porque deja que desear. No creo que deje lugar a duda.

Para hacer un paralelo con el ejemplo de la RAE, el primer título:





> *Complémentaire santé : une copie à revoir*


----------



## swift

¿Qué les parece «l’imposible défi ?»?

No me queda clara la forma en que «copie à revoir» transmitiría la idea de una tarea pendiente, un problema por resolver, ya que la copia que se revisa se corrige (en este caso la «copie» sería la de la internacionalización, estamos claros; pero sólo se puede corregir algo que ya se intentó); en cambio, por la forma en que se plantea la consulta, da la impresión de que existe un desafío por vencer: el de “empezar” a divulgar la historiografía española fuera de España.

En otras palabras, no me queda claro (a mí) si se ha intentado internacionalizar la historiografia española o si es una tarea que aún no se ha emprendido.
Comentario post-edición: Extendí un poco el segundo párrafo para poner de manifiesto mi duda de una forma más clara.


----------



## Madame Barberin

> sólo se puede corregir algo que ya se intentó)


Y solo se puede hablar de échec para algo que ya se intentó.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Otra perspectiva acerca de la “copie à revoir”:





> *Revoir sa copie*
> 
> Une expression, elles ne sont pas très nombreuses, qui vient de l’école. En concurrence avec l’actuelle « avoir tout faux », de sens limpide. L’intérêt de ces tournures et de les appliquer à un contexte sérieux, grave, important tels un projet gouvernemental, un plan administratif, un programme politique. Inviter l’auteur à « revoir sa copie », c’est une façon, par le recours à une expression qui sent l’encre violette et le tableau noir, d’infantiliser le coupable et de se donner le rôle de l’infaillible instituteur qui corrige les bévues du cancre. Exemple : « Le gouvernement va revoir sa copie sur la taxe carbone » (_La Croix_, 31 décembre 2009). On laisse entendre que les concepteurs de la loi n’ont pas assez travaillé, se sont montrés désinvoltes : le devoir est à refaire. Barré en rouge sur la copie.
> 
> Desalmand, Paul & Stalloni, Yves. _365 expressions expliquées. _Paris : Les éditions du Chêne, 2013.


----------

